# Black 27.0mm Seatpost



## stephec (26 Sep 2009)

Doesn't have to be mint condition but nothing too heavily marked, what have you got?

Cheers, Colin


----------



## Russdee (22 Oct 2009)

*SeatPost*

Hi,

Are you still looking - got a couple of 27.2's in my speares box if interested.

Cheers

Russdee


----------



## e-rider (22 Oct 2009)

I've got a brand new BBB in 27.0 and black - it's very long! I'm keen to sell but not give away for peanuts.


----------



## e-rider (22 Oct 2009)

Actually it's 400mm long and has zero offset. It has infinite angle adjustment too.


----------



## stephec (26 Oct 2009)

Thanks Tundra, but I'm sorted now though.


----------

